# Lunch was goood!



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I took my Crappie fillets soaked them in Extra Virgin Olive Oil then,breaded them with breadcrumbs;put the on a Cookie Sheet;seasoned them with Seasoning Salt,Spicy Red Peper(little bit).And then,I baked them at 415-375F cooking each side for about 8-13min.They were light brown and somewhat crispyopcorn:AND BOY WERE THEY GOOD..Its cool that I have figured out how to fry fish with very little oil and still have great tasting fish.I still could use more Salt but real good fish;IM AMAZED.I cant wait to eat more Crappie;maybe next time they will be fresh from the water.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

for a real treat try the same with perch... both yellow and white. Different taste and a little firmer than crappie... I do enjoy all panfish in the colder water months.

To quote the "green Grocer".... ooooh its so good !!!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Crappie*

We killed the crappie on Sunday at Jordan Lake. Gonna head back this Sunday. 

I needed a new way to cook crappie other than frying. Frying is good but we need to try something difference on occasion.

I also broil them. I take the boneless skinless fillet and brush them with olive oil and season with Old Bay or a cajun seasoning. Broil until done. I then brush them with honey and pop them back in until the honey starts to brown. Only takes a minute. I also do this with salmon and talapia. 

Darin


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I prefer Crappie over Perch;It might even be better than Tautog.This recipe might be good on Striped Bass too.I like to try it on Flounder but they're not as firm as the fish I've mentioned;of corse Flounder are more firm if you leave the skin on them.


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

If ya want a poormans shrimpcocktail take your crappie or any panfish filets cut them in strips give them a quick boil in Oldbay drop them in icewater to chill serve with cocktail sauce, good as shrimp.


----------

